# The Anti-derailment Thread



## RainstormZA

Anything goes, chit chat and nattering... To avoid derailing other threads. I know, I know, I'm guilty of it too

@Gandalf Vapes 


Gandalf Vapes said:


> Thanks so much. My address is somewhere in Middle Earth. Alternatively I could send an eagle to collect it, but you will need to feed it on arrival or it will eat you instead
> 
> Thanks for making me laugh. I was really so pissed off.



Eat me? More like eating your new heart!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes

RainstormZA said:


> Anything goes, chit chat and nattering... To avoid derailing other threads. I know, I know, I'm guilty of it too
> 
> @Gandalf Vapes
> 
> 
> Eat me? More like eating your new heart!!!



Ok, the bird can eat my heart. Just leave my vape alone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha you're better off with owls for your mail. Pigeons are useless buggers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Gandalf Vapes 

View attachment 133338


----------



## craigb

aktorsyl said:


> Well THAT song's stuck in my head now for the rest of the day.



Wekk @aktorsyl , it could be worse...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl

craigb said:


> Wekk @aktorsyl , it could be worse...
> 
> View attachment 134720

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gandalf Vapes

Dabn, that is bloody brilliant! My cane mutts would have walked through that in a second.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

To all the forumites






Seems like something @Christos would do if he worked in a mass mart store

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

My mom is home in two hours!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Yay! Enjoy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Captain Chaos said:


> Yay! Enjoy.


Lol she's been away for 4 weeks and I just about had enough of everybody that's been here without supervision. Specially the maid and the gardener...

And the dog is going to be so happy!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Chaos

Myself and Doug from The Flavour Mill on a movie set. We were extras.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Lol she's been away for 4 weeks and I just about had enough of everybody that's been here without supervision. Specially the maid and the gardener...
> 
> And the dog is going to be so happy!!!



Lol my dad was more happy to see the dog!!!

@Captain Chaos wow two dashing gentlemen all dressed up.


----------



## Captain Chaos

RainstormZA said:


> Lol my dad was more happy to see the dog!!!
> 
> @Captain Chaos wow two dashing gentlemen all dressed up.


Awww thanks! I'm the good looking one.


----------



## Room Fogger

Captain Chaos said:


> Awww thanks! I'm the good looking one.


I presume you are a left handed vaper then?


----------



## Captain Chaos

Room Fogger said:


> I presume you are a left handed vaper then?


Haha, funny bunny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Captain Chaos said:


> Haha, funny bunny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 136379


Yessssss! That one.... ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Sunday night 19:50 and from looking at the number of online members and lack of activity on the site, seems many are like me sitting waiting (Finger on F5 )| for something to be posted. Am I right?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Sunday night 19:50 and from looking at the number of online members and lack of activity on the site, seems many are like me sitting waiting (Finger on F5 )| for something to be posted. Am I right?
> 
> Regards


Aye I know that feeling too well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Sunday night 19:50 and from looking at the number of online members and lack of activity on the site, seems many are like me sitting waiting (Finger on F5 )| for something to be posted. Am I right?
> 
> Regards


What?  Why?  What in the blue blazes am I missing out on?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

@Raindance Why F5? I've seen it mentioned before. F5 doesn't refresh on my computer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Raindance Why F5? I've seen it mentioned before. F5 doesn't refresh on my computer!


Not sure if it works with all browsers, on Chrome it reloads the web page.

Regards


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Not sure if it works with all browsers, on Chrome it reloads the web page.
> 
> Regards



I've got Chrome, but F5 doesn't work. No worries ... I just use the semi-circular arrow on the top-left of the page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Room Fogger said:


> What?  Why?  What in the blue blazes am I missing out on?



Quite a bit apparantly, although I recommend a 2 handed approach instead of just 1 finger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

blujeenz said:


> Quite a bit apparantly, although I recommend a 2 handed approach instead of just 1 finger.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136531


Damm, just my luck, if I didn’t have bad luck I wouldn’t have any luck at all!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Frozen!

I can't feel my fingers now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

That is so beautiful and peaceful @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> That is so beautiful and peaceful @RainstormZA !


The sun just disappeared - much colder now. Recon it's -2.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

blujeenz said:


> Quite a bit apparantly, although I recommend a 2 handed approach instead of just 1 finger.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136531



Please take that to Rob's lounge...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

RainstormZA said:


> The sun just disappeared - much colder now. Recon it's -2.
> 
> View attachment 136658



Ouch 
-2 !

Still looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Ouch
> -2 !
> 
> Still looks amazing


Ah it's nothing to me. It's worse when it goes below -5


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Frozen!
> 
> I can't feel my fingers now...
> 
> View attachment 136653


It is really a privilege to be able to wake up to a view like that, even if it is -5, makes perfect sense to me to look at the sun appearing, or disappearing with a nice cappuccino, or an Irish coffee. A open fire inside and outside also comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> It is really a privilege to be able to wake up to a view like that, even if it is -5, makes perfect sense to me to look at the sun appearing, or disappearing with a nice cappuccino, or an Irish coffee. A open fire inside and outside also comes to mind.


Agreed. 

Even if it drops to -17, I love how white everything is. I'm like a kid in snow season. The whole of June has been really mild but may get worse in July.

I'm sitting outside watching ducks, geese and African darters. Very busy out on the Dam, hunting for their daily food.

Then there's the scrub hares I see every late afternoon. Yesterday there was 3 of them.

Blackberry season from December to March sees us going into the bushes to pick them for jam. Omg so much deliciousness!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

I decided to do something crazy. Lol













A 0.3ohm notch coil in my Zeus Dual RTA as a single coil.

She blows well and great flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> I decided to do something crazy. Lol
> 
> View attachment 136684
> 
> 
> View attachment 136685
> 
> 
> View attachment 136686
> 
> 
> View attachment 136695
> 
> 
> A 0.3ohm notch coil in my Zeus Dual RTA as a single coil.
> 
> She blows well and great flavour!


This wasn't so crazy afterall. I am going to admit that @vicTor was right - a single coil is 10 times better. I've had no spitback or burning cotton on my first single coil wicking and it's amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> This wasn't so crazy afterall. I am going to admit that @vicTor was right - a single coil is 10 times better. I've had no spitback or burning cotton on my first single coil wicking and it's amazing.



I haven't looked back since

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> - It makes me feel like an Alchemist or MadScientist
> - I love experimenting with various flavors always trying to find something New



I noticed alchemist being used a lot.

How many of you have played Skyrim?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> I noticed alchemist being used a lot.
> 
> How many of you have played Skyrim?


Both my sons play, actually quite good about it as well. Know that both have started new profiles as they were getting so far/ had finished the campaign.

I just enjoy to watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

my Broadband posted the following:

*Speaking on Business Day TV, Sasfin Securities deputy chairman David Shapiro said Netflix is “simply progress”, and that after you have used Netflix, there is “no way that you are ever going to go back to DStv”.


“DStv, your time is up,” said Shapiro.


Business Day TV’s The Week That Was host Giulietta Talevi added that MultiChoice had a 30-year monopoly in South Africa, and that companies need to “innovate or die”.*
This is after DStv bitched about stricter regulations on video-streaming services like Netflix.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Another my Broadband article posted today ...via RAPPORT Newspaper :
*Beware WhatsApp Sextortion scam*
Staff Writer15 July 2018





  
Many South African men are being threatened by blackmailers who state they will share nude photos of them online unless they pay up.

According to the *Rapport newspaper*, numerous men have fallen victim to the scam over the last three months.

The scam, which is conducted via WhatsApp, goes as follows:


An attractive woman contacts a man via WhatsApp and sends them erotic photos of herself.
She then asks the man for nude photos of him in return.
When she receives nude photos, she demands money – with the threat of making the photos public.
Private investigator Mike Bolhuis told Rapport he has handled over 30 cases of blackmail using this tactic this year.

Bolhuis said the initial blackmail amounts start at between R500 and R1,500, but it can escalate – and some of his clients have paid over R50,000 to date.

soooo - do not post that sexy pic you took in the mirror this morning...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Another my Broadband article posted today ...via RAPPORT Newspaper :
> *Beware WhatsApp Sextortion scam*
> Staff Writer15 July 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many South African men are being threatened by blackmailers who state they will share nude photos of them online unless they pay up.
> 
> According to the *Rapport newspaper*, numerous men have fallen victim to the scam over the last three months.
> 
> The scam, which is conducted via WhatsApp, goes as follows:
> 
> 
> An attractive woman contacts a man via WhatsApp and sends them erotic photos of herself.
> She then asks the man for nude photos of him in return.
> When she receives nude photos, she demands money – with the threat of making the photos public.
> Private investigator Mike Bolhuis told Rapport he has handled over 30 cases of blackmail using this tactic this year.
> 
> Bolhuis said the initial blackmail amounts start at between R500 and R1,500, but it can escalate – and some of his clients have paid over R50,000 to date.
> 
> soooo - do not post that sexy pic you took in the mirror this morning...



Lol, they will pay ME that amount just to not send the pic again.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> Lol, they will pay ME that amount just to not send the pic again.


Please sign me up too. I also want to get some saucy pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*They moan and groan bout Vaping - look at this :*
*South Africans are drinking themselves to death*
Staff Writer July 2018 from :/businesstech.co.za





  
A new study has shown that one in 10 deaths in South Africa can be attributed to alcohol abuse in some way – with men in low income groups the most at risk.

This was one of the findings in a research paper published by the *BMC Medicine* journal recently, where researchers sought to find the link between alcohol abuse and mortality rates across different socio-economic levels in South Africa.

According to the paper, globally, illness and life expectancy follow a social gradient that puts people of lower socioeconomic status at higher risk of dying prematurely – and alcohol consumption has been shown to be a major contributing factor.

South Africa is already known to have a drinking problem, with the country ranking among some of the worst in the world for its *levels of alcohol consumption* – and when it comes to road deaths, South Africa also has a terrible reputation for the *number of fatalities as a result of drunk driving*.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Befokski

@RainstormZA Sies Man!


----------



## RainstormZA

Befokski said:


> @RainstormZA Sies Man!


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha pineapple all the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Jp1905 said:


> Quick vape mail delivery from a mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covering up my laptop stickers for @Christos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Windows 7

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

RainstormZA said:


> Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Windows 7



I hate Windows 10,my other laptop has 10,wish I can run XP again.

And then my biggest enemy...Bitdefender! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I agree but sometimes as a technician, you'd need to keep up to date with technology and software. 

Avast is the worse. It's a good antivirus but damn the popups are rather annoying. I've tried silent mode but it doesn't help. 

For spyware, it's Spybot Search and Destroy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Jp1905 said:


> I hate Windows 10,my other laptop has 10,wish I can run XP again.
> 
> And then my biggest enemy...Bitdefender!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second the XP vote

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

RainstormZA said:


> I agree but sometimes as a technician, you'd need to keep up to date with technology and software.
> 
> Avast is the worse. It's a good antivirus but damn the popups are rather annoying. I've tried silent mode but it doesn't help.
> 
> For spyware, it's Spybot Search and Destroy.


Windows 7 was the worst software created it was so bad they skipped 9 and went straight to 10 to make up for it

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> Windows 7 was the worst software created it was so bad they skipped 9 and went straight to 10 to make up for it
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Win 8 sucked noogies big time. Even ten still suffers from trying to design an OS that works on both cell phones/tablets and desktop/laptop computing. The amount of screen real estate wasted drives me nuts. I also do not do hieroglyphs and struggle to accept the over zealous use of pictures in stead of words in menu systems. Why they want to make PC's user friendly to illiterate people is a mystery to me.

Just occurred to me we are derailing this thread something awful, @Silver, can we move these to the anti derailment thread?

By the way, Windows NT for the win! XP was merely NT in a clown suit in any case.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Just occurred to me we are derailing this thread something awful, @Silver, can we move these to the anti derailment thread?



Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Done!


Thanks @Rob Fisher and @Raindance we tend to derail so many threads lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Dear Lords of Kobol

Why is the one closest to you always treat you like a stupid piece of trash saying that you don't know what you are doing? I have just over 13 years IT experience and that's what my dad does to me tonight.

I've even been studying more It this year... Sometimes i wonder if he's losing his marbles or just being an asswhole...

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] thank you so much.

And to top it all, he promised to send my cv to an isp in our area, done nothing for nearly a month. Starting to think that he thinks I'm stupid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 139110

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 139671


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha too bloody good and so true!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb

RainstormZA said:


> Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha too bloody good and so true!


Overshare.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

craigb said:


> Overshare.





@craigb get your mind out of the gutter and give it a good washing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 139695
> 
> @craigb get your mind out of the gutter and give it a good washing.


In Soviet Russia burger eats you?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Quick question.

Is the iJust 2 tank MTL or DL?


----------



## ARYANTO

I started with the Ijust2. The .3 coils are the best for it and the only thing you can do to TRY to get close to MTL is close of the air flow. It isn't a bad way to start but maybe not the best. Worked for me

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> I started with the Ijust2. The .3 coils are the best for it and the only thing you can do to TRY to get close to MTL is close of the air flow. It isn't a bad way to start but maybe not the best. Worked for me


Bro, that doesn't answer my question... 

I have a iJust S tank that is a DL tank so wondering if the iJust 2 is an MTL or DL tank.


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> Bro, that doesn't answer my question...
> 
> I have a iJust S tank that is a DL tank so wondering if the iJust 2 is an MTL or DL tank.


i would say a DL ,with it's huge airflow.


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> i would say a DL ,with it's huge airflow.


Ok thanks, was just wondering and Google was not giving any definite answers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Ok thanks, was just wondering and Google was not giving any definite answers...


taking a guess because these tanks are unknown to me but DL tanks usually run low ohm coils and are referred to as sub ohm tanks whereas MTL tank coils are usually high ohms and airflow is restricted to a very tight direct lung draw only. If it allows a lot of air with a 0.3 ohm coil it is pretty certain not to be a (good) MTL device.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

are you guys watching the eclipse ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> are you guys watching the eclipse ?


Yup, just saw it.

Who ate the moon?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> are you guys watching the eclipse ?


YIP- going outside every 5-10 mins to check progress... I'M NOT ROLLING my EYES I'm watching the moon....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

apparently moon gonna turn red


----------



## Bulldog

Yes when the clouds allow it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> apparently moon gonna turn red


Not red here.

About 4 or 5 years ago, I saw the blood moon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Oi who is eating the moon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

live stream

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


>


Lol yes!

And it's orange, not blood red

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> Not red here.
> 
> About 4 or 5 years ago, I saw the blood moon


go look now 9.42pm


----------



## ARYANTO

line up early Saturday morning- 4 in a row

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

READ THIS ON ''MY BROADBAND''
*I am not paying my TV licence – so the SABC offered me a Samsung Galaxy S9*


  
I do not pay my TV licence and I do not plan to.

Well, unless I go *buy a new TV* and no one will lend me theirs.

The SABC and its debt collectors must have the best SMS package in town, however, because they have not given up on me yet.

Every day for the past few months, I get an SMS from some agency stating I must pay my TV licence.

Sometimes the messages are kind and encouraging, along the lines of “You can pay quick and easily here. Go on, we know you can do it, we believe in you”.

Other times they are more threatening. “You have not paid and we told you to pay and this is your last warning, so pay now.”

The amounts I owe have increased, too.

The standard licence fee is *R265* per year, but the amount I owed last month was R344.50.

And for those of you who think you can block the senders’ numbers to stop receiving the SMS reminders to pay, *good luck*.

*Win a Galaxy S9*
As of the end of July 2018, the amount I owe on my TV licence is now R477, but the SABC has a plan to keep me from balking at the inflated amount – a prize.

The latest SMS I received from the SABC, its debt collectors, or whoever sends them these days, stated that if I paid my TV licence, I could win a Samsung Galaxy S9.

MR [Name], #MBD #SamsungS9Promo. To enter our exciting competition, sign up for a debit order and settle your TV Licence arrears of R477.00 in July, OR split the payment over July and August 2018. Samsung S9 to be WON! MBD tel (011)560-4633. Ref: [Number]. Ts&Cs apply

While the offer has not tempted me to pay, we must at least recognise that they picked a cool smartphone as a temptation.

When it comes time to buy a new TV, or I start using any of the SABC’s services, I will pay my TV licence.

Until then, some other lucky customer can take the S9 home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

I’ve been smoke free now for 100 days. Not in a row just over the past 2 years...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> I’ve been smoke free now for 100 days. Not in a row just over the past 2 years...


In the same vane, quiting smoking is one of the easiest things to do. Don’t know what all the fuss is about, i’ve done it hundreds of times.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

I'm bringing the conversation from the art of Vape to this thread @IVapesDaNicotine woman should be treated equally the same as men and I agree 100% with that but there is a line of respect that has to be drawn when conversing with a woman vs a man.

One does not speak in the same manner as you do to your men mates as you do to the female counterpart and it's got nothing to do with equality its purely a matter of respect.

Females and males act and think differently with females being more on the emotional side so yes words do affend them more.

Would you appreciate it if another man spoke in the manner you did to @Caramia to your Mother ? I don't think so.

I don't want to turn this into a debate of who's write or wrong because end of day everybody deserves to be be respected.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Clouds4Days said:


> I'm bringing the conversation from the art of Vape to this thread @IVapesDaNicotine woman should be treated equally the same as men and I agree 100% with that but there is a line of respect that has to be drawn when conversing with a woman vs a man.
> 
> One does not speak in the same manner as you do to your men mates as you do to the female counterpart and it's got nothing to do with equality its purely a matter of respect.
> 
> Females and males act and think differently with females being more on the emotional side so yes words do affend them more.
> 
> Would you appreciate it if another man spoke in the manner you did to @Caramia to your Mother ? I don't think so.
> 
> I don't want to turn this into a debate of who's write or wrong because end of day everybody deserves to be be respected.



Oh wow this may turn very nasty very soon..... 

My side is i dont really care who says what to me...... and i treat everyone the same. The only difference in life is i generally swear less around women and I’m not so direct.

If i had R1 for every snow flake(male only) i come across daily i could buy a happy meal once in a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

jm10 said:


> Oh wow this may turn very nasty very soon.....
> 
> My side is i dont really care who says what to me...... and i treat everyone the same. The only difference in life is i generally swear less around women and I’m not so direct.
> 
> If i had R1 for every snow flake(male only) i come across daily i could buy a happy meal once in a while
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hahahaha no not at all bud, I'm not looking for a argument that was my 1c piece its said and done no need to go on and on .

We are all from different aspects of life and think and act differently in certain situations. 

It's easy in today's day and age of the web to get caught up in argument but like you I let alot of stuff slide and troop on.

Lifes to short and stressful for one to worry about petty stuff and we have some awesome peeps on ecigssa, there are some peeps who I had issues with and once getting to know them they actually pretty cool people.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Clouds4Days said:


> I'm bringing the conversation from the art of Vape to this thread @IVapesDaNicotine woman should be treated equally the same as men and I agree 100% with that but there is a line of respect that has to be drawn when conversing with a woman vs a man.
> 
> One does not speak in the same manner as you do to your men mates as you do to the female counterpart and it's got nothing to do with equality its purely a matter of respect.
> 
> Females and males act and think differently with females being more on the emotional side so yes words do affend them more.
> 
> Would you appreciate it if another man spoke in the manner you did to @Caramia to your Mother ? I don't think so.
> 
> I don't want to turn this into a debate of who's write or wrong because end of day everybody deserves to be be respected.


I try to treat all, irrespective of what makes them different than me, with the same level of respect.

Now, please sell that P67 - it is haunting me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Andre said:


> I try to treat all, irrespective of what makes them different than me, with the same level of respect.
> 
> Now, please sell that P67 - it is haunting me!



Hahaha she is sold already

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha no not at all bud, I'm not looking for a argument that was my 1c piece its said and done no need to go on and on .
> 
> We are all from different aspects of life and think and act differently in certain situations.
> 
> It's easy in today's day and age of the web to get caught up in argument but like you I let alot of stuff slide and troop on.
> 
> Lifes to short and stressful for one to worry about petty stuff and we have some awesome peeps on ecigssa, there are some peeps who I had issues with and once getting to know them they actually pretty cool people.



Oh no i wasn’t aiming that last part at anyone. 

And you are 100% right in everything you said.

My days of keyboard warrior is long gone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Oh gods, @Clouds4Days, will you please quit farting?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

RainstormZA said:


> Oh gods, @Clouds4Days, will you please quit farting?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Today was the coldest day of my life!!!

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

@Faiyaz Cheulkar,
I have a burning question which relates to you saying the following:
That is not how a unicorns horn should look like.
My question is how do you know what a unicorn horn looks like 

For all we know that is a correct and factual representation of the unicorn

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Christos said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar,
> I have a burning question which relates to you saying the following:
> That is not how a unicorns horn should look like.
> My question is how do you know what a unicorn horn looks like
> 
> For all we know that is a correct and factual representation of the unicorn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Anvil

Christos said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar,
> I have a burning question which relates to you saying the following:
> That is not how a unicorns horn should look like.
> My question is how do you know what a unicorn horn looks like
> 
> For all we know that is a correct and factual representation of the unicorn

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

jm10 said:


> View attachment 142732
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this why girls are soo much into unicorns ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Is this why girls are soo much into unicorns ??



I'm more into dragons...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jm10

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Is this why girls are soo much into unicorns ??



 lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Is this why girls are soo much into unicorns ??


There are a lot of guys on here also chasing after (rather drooling over) their unicorns
But I am with @RainstormZA on this, dragons rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Aramex sucks donkey balls!

Parcel picked up Friday, expected delivery eta is Monday or Tuesday.

It's Wednesday now. 

Never going with Aramex again - crap couriers, and bad customer services.

Same goes for DHL as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


>


@RenaldoRheeder 
@Stosta 
@Rob Fisher 
@Cor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Aramex sucks donkey balls!
> 
> Parcel picked up Friday, expected delivery eta is Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> It's Wednesday now.
> 
> Never going with Aramex again - crap couriers, and bad customer services.
> 
> Same goes for DHL as well.


Friday, still nothing. Phones and asks if they can deliver on Monday because they're not going that side. 

I was so freaking looking forward to get my Stagevape Venus RDA and coil wire... 

Curse Aramex!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


>



If you look at the guys that won the DIY competition, the same goes for mixing

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

This is from ''MY BROADBAND''
New phone launches coming soon :
*Why you shouldn’t buy a new smartphone before November 2018 in South Africa*
Staff Writer7 September 2018





 
Birthday gift, early Christmas present, graduation bounty, biennial contract upgrade, or great poker win at that underground casino behind your gym – whatever the reason, the end of the year sees many people receiving a new smartphone.
If you are in line to get a new smartphone, however, you will want to hang on for a few more weeks.
The reasons for this are numerous, and by following this advice you will save yourself potential disappointment come the end of the year.
*New devices coming soon*
First up, there are three massive smartphone launch events taking place in the coming weeks.
Google is set *to launch* its new Pixel 3 and 3XL smartphones on 9 October 2018, which are expected to feature powerful processors and high amounts of RAM.
A notched screen is also forecast to be on the menu for the new Pixels – along with Android 9.0 out of the box.
Whether the Pixel will officially launch in South Africa is uncertain, however, with previous models having to be imported from the US.
Apple is another big player holding a smartphone event soon, with new iPhones set to be *unveiled* on 12 September.
For iPhone fans and prospective buyers, your only option is to wait until the new devices are shown off – and then for them to arrive in South Africa.
We are not typically in the first release wave for Apple, and local users may have to wait several weeks before the new iPhones arrive in the country.
For those who want a new Android phone but don’t want to import a Pixel, Huawei is set to launch its *Mate 20* smartphone on 16 October.
Reports have stated that the new device will be powered by the *Kirin 980* chip, which Huawei has stated is incredibly powerful.
The upcoming device launches also follow the recent launch of the Samsung *Galaxy Note 9*, which promises power users a device they can rely on.


----------



## craigb

Christos said:


> Just checking you are still awake



define awake ... mobile - yes. conscious - semi (@Christos being totally experienced with the term semi in other contexts)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> define awake ... mobile - yes. conscious - semi (@Christos being totally experienced with the term semi in other contexts)


Ever since you put on a dress its been a semi....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jm10

Christos said:


> Ever since you put on a dress its been a semi....



Sounds like a wild party.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Lol you guys are nuts

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> View attachment 147337
> View attachment 147338
> View attachment 147339
> View attachment 147340
> 
> 
> This is what I have for now.
> Thanks for taking the time to query this, I loved buying from you, but it is quite a pain to get into contact after sale, even if only to thank you for excellent service.
> 
> Reagrds



@Daniel @jm10

I just looked at everything in that post of @Caramia's email info. 

Two of the IP's point to Holland. Then the @digidata.co.za points me to a local IP address. I might be confusing myself here as this seems to be a "return" to sender message and it might be the Sir's IP, not hers. 

I traced the digidata address to a server in CPT through ping and nslookup. 

I've used whois on Google and it confirms what I had suspected. Two different IPs, two different hosting ISP's.

First one I posted in that thread

Now the 2nd one:



> *95.211.2.203 IP Address Information*
> *ISP* LeaseWeb Netherlands B.V.
> *Usage Type* Data Center/Web Hosting/Transit
> *Hostname* mx6-out12.antispamcloud.com
> *Domain Name* leaseweb.com
> *Country*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *City* Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


----------



## RainstormZA

Guys, where can I find old laptop battery packs? I need the cells inside for a project I'm working on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto

RainstormZA said:


> Guys, where can I find old laptop battery packs? I need the cells inside for a project I'm working on.


I have an unused one that has been in a cupboard for about 5 years, I have no idea if its any good but if you want it just let me know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

supermoto said:


> I have an unused one that has been in a cupboard for about 5 years, I have no idea if its any good but if you want it just let me know


I could give it a try and see if the cells still work after being dead that long.

I'll pm you so long


----------



## RainstormZA

You have pm @supermoto


----------



## ARYANTO

just for the fun-see SA's new tallest building 
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...has-a-new-tallest-building/?source=newsletter


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> just for the fun-see SA's new tallest building
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...has-a-new-tallest-building/?source=newsletter


Aaag WTF. 12 inches, 12.053 inches. Size does not matter!

Or so I'm told...

Regards.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Aaag WTF. 12 inches, 12.053 inches. Size does not matter!
> 
> Or so I'm told...
> 
> Regards.


Size only matters when you get to the end of the roll..........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> Size only matters when you get to the end of the roll..........


As long as you change the roll

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> As long as you change the roll


Why , more fun for the next victim to sort out. That bloodcurdling scream that raise your hair on your neck is priceless, and then the sms comes with pretty please, I’m in deep doo doo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Holy carp! Do we need to call in @Bulldog and the fire brigade?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

Took me a few seconds @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

So the fire is out? Are we safe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Im so sorry, must have been the subconcious. When I see Smoant I see that Jai Haze review of the Smoant Cambell in his mouth and dont read further



Haha! @Jean claude Vaaldamme I remember that review, I never laughed so hard in my life!!!!

Actually it was a Smoant Cylon and a Smoant Battlestar that gave me issues. The Campbel mod is ok, just a semi-regulated mod and works great but geez it looks like a cheap jobbie that wasn't thoroughly thought out well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Pop into NANDO'S , SHOW YOUR VOTING NAIL AND GET A CHICKEN LUNCH . 
Just got mine ---good stuff.THANK YOU NANDO'S


----------



## RainstormZA

Spam alert. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

